# Thickest acoustic guitar string gauge? (Just got the 8 string acoustic)



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2014)

So I just got my Agile Renaissance 8 string acoustic from Rondo. The thing is awesome, but the .078" 8th string isn't nearly as tight as the others in standard tuning at the 27". I can't find anything even near that gauge online, though. So a couple of questions:
1) Anyone know of a place I can get something thicker in phosphor bronze? (I can't find anything on just strings, although I might not have checked every brand on their site).
2) Can I use something else? What if I use a regular electric string? Will it sound different?
3) Or maybe a bass string?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd swear I spotted somewhere a site for classical strings that had big gauges, maybe they had something about acoustics too, but I can't find it right now 

I guess you can use electric guitar strings. It's gonna sound brighter I suppose, but already the extra range is meant to give non-standard acoustic tones. Personally I'd put on a whole set of electrics there to maintain tone consistency, but phosphor bronze in the first 6 strings might be your thing to alleviate harshness in the higher strings.

Also how the fvck do you play those things with 12s at 27" ? Even at half step down it seems excessive to me


----------



## 7stg (Sep 22, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> 2) Can I use something else?



Yes you can




Hollowway said:


> What if I use a regular electric string? Will it sound different?
> 3) Or maybe a bass string?



It may be a little brighter. If you like brighter get some brass endpins, it helped for me.

I use these on my 7 string acoustic D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL115W Nickel Wound, Medium/Blues-Jazz Rock, Wound 3rd, 11-49 and add a 60 or 62 for the 7th string.

for that 

E2
49 - 22.04384117

B1
60	-	19.1388114
62	-	20.33387258
64	-	21.56689961
66	-	22.97767581
68	-	24.33668041
70	-	25.6856183

F#1
70	-	14.41556587
72	-	15.19361643
74	-	15.9595604
80	-	18.56522268



Circle K has sets too.

Circle k strings
F#1
0.07	-	15.17119501
0.073	-	16.48947417
0.076	-	17.92086122
0.079	-	19.19257033
0.082	-	20.88142432
0.086	-	22.85936767
0.09	-	24.92517263


B1
0.053	-	15.8736914
0.055	-	16.80871533
0.057	-	17.99649973
0.059	-	19.53368492
0.061	-	20.71706874
0.063	-	22.03091699
0.065	-	23.61694007
0.067	-	25.04327651


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, fellas. So, I was reading a couple of acoustic forums on the topic last night, and they generally said that nickel wound strings sound more mellow and quieter than PB strings. So my expectation would be that the F# string would sound less bright with the nickel wounds, and quieter - both things I don't want. 

I DID find some thick bass strings in the 0.085" and 0.095" thicknesses (made of PB for acoustic basses). So I'm thinking of trying one of those. I could also string the whole thing up with nickel wound. If they are mellower and quieter, it's relative, and I just don't know how much so - it could be insignificant.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2014)

I actually really enjoy just using Kaliums normal electric strings on my guitar. I haven't found them to be any quieter. Might be worth PMing them though - they have acoustic strings in development. 

Single acoustic bass A strings could be a good call with the ballend switched out but I can't find somewhere that sells them as singles. 

I remember Tosin received that 8 string acoustic with a classical string on the bottom:
Savarez Silverwound 7-13 String Singles | Classical Guitar Strings
If you could attach a guitar ballend somehow that could be something to try. Check out clips of 11 string alto guitar to get an idea of the tone.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> I actually really enjoy just using Kaliums normal electric strings on my guitar. I haven't found them to be any quieter. Might be worth PMing them though - they have acoustic strings in development.



I just emailed them, so we'll see what they say. I basically asked how much different the tone of a regular PB string is compared to a Kalium.

And after spending more time on acoustic forums, it does appear that PB strings are significantly louder and brighter than nickel wound strings. Which is exactly what I need for that 8th string! But it's weird that I've stumbled into this realm of unavailable gauges. It reminds me of 6 years ago when we were all just getting into 8 string electrics and having to rig up bass strings, etc. to meet our needs.

I also emailed Kurt to ask him exactly what strings are on the thing, because on the Rondo site it says they're La Bella, but on the La Bella site there are no PB strings in those gauges. So they might be electric after all.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I was reading a couple of acoustic forums on the topic last night, and they generally said that nickel wound strings sound more mellow and quieter than PB strings.



They may be referring to pure nickel not nickel plated?

*Bronze *
Bronze is the brightest sounding strings (for acoustics). They lose their tone quickly though. These may be referred to as 80/20 Bronze (80 percent copper, 20 percent zinc). 

*Phosphor Bronze* 
Has a higher amount of copper (92/8, usually) than bronze strings, which makes a warmer tone. 

*Pure Nickel *
Pure nickel strings have a warm, vintage tone to them. The magnetic field is not as strong as nickel plated strings, so volume levels will be slightly lower. 

*Nickel Plated Or Nickel Wound *
May be called by either name. These will create higher volume levels than pure nickel can. Nickel plate strings also have greater sustain and brighter tone. 

*Stainless Steel *
Strings made of stainless steel have a more aggressive sound than nickel or nickel plated. The downside is that they will wear frets down quicker, unless your frets are also stainless.

Here is another set of descriptions All About Guitar Strings.

D'Addario's XL Nickel Wound are nickelplated steel.


Get a few options and see what works best.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard to say exactly, but I listened to a couple of tone tests where an acoustic was strung with PB and played, then restrung with a as and played. The PB definitely sounded brighter and louder. But, it's relative to the guitar, so NW on the average guitar won't sound full of quiet unless it's compared to the same guitar with PB. 

Either way it's a bit of an academic argument, since no PB string exists for guitar above .080" (that I can find). 

Also, Skip from Kalium emailed me back, and it sounds like the Kaliums are fairly bright, so I may just put on a full set of those. It's funny because over the last few years I've gotten to be pretty knowledgeable about electric ERGs, but I don't know jack about acoustics.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I don't know jack about acoustics.



Not my strongest suit either. They are not my predominate type of guitar.


----------



## rockskate4x (Sep 24, 2014)

The 80/20 bronze nanoweb bass strings by elixer go up to .125. These are constructed the same way as the normal 80/20 bronze nanoweb guitar strings, but they have the bass sized ball end. I don't think the ball would fit through the hole, so you feed the string end under through the sound hole and maybe file the bridge pin to accommodate the bass string. 

I think this set would be pretty dope:

len 27
E4 .011 dapl == 21.99#
B3 .015 dapl == 22.96#
G3 .022 dapb == 28.66#
D3 .030 dapb == 30.39#
A2 .042 dapb == 33.56#
E2 .052 dapb == 28.33#
B1 .070 dapb == 27.88#
F1# .100 dapb == 27.0#


----------



## trem licking (Sep 25, 2014)

looking at the picture from rondo's site, am i correct in seeing that the lowest 1 or 2 strings are tapered before they go over the bridge? is that a consideration you think you will have to make as well? i read somewhere on this forum i believe that said that contributed to better intonation.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe this? Though .095 is a wee bit high for F#  I would maybe send La Bella an email and see if they can make a custom gauge for you.


----------



## rockskate4x (Sep 25, 2014)

for acoustic i think somewhere between .090-.110 is about right


----------



## Explorer (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the Ernie Ball acoustic Earthwood Bass uses phosphor bronze strings, and I think the Dean and Martin acoustics have phosphor bronze sets as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, the La Bella acoustic bass strings are available in a .095", as are the EB Earthwood. I actually did email La Bella a couple of days ago, so we'll see what they say. Generally speaking, are bass string cores thicker than guitar string cores, or no, or does it vary by manufacturer? 

And yes, the strings DO taper before the bridge, and it has been said that the tapering helps with intonation. So ideally I'd like a La Bella string just like that.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 29, 2014)

The thing I'd have to weigh with an acoustic bass string would be, how much do I have to change the bridge hole and pin to accommodate it? 

I've never used tapered strings, so I have no firsthand knowledge of how they intonate or play.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah, ideally I'd like to get a guitar string rather than a bass string and have TI deal with all that stuff.

In other news, I emailed La Bella and asked if I could buy a single one of their .080" PBs, and they told me to contact Rondo to buy strings through them. I guess I'll email Kurt and ask him.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 2, 2014)

Higher gauge tapered strings would be fantastic because the tapered end would negate the need to modify any portion of the bridge, as well as the aforementioned intonation situation. Hope string makers read these threads


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 9, 2014)

I know this thread is older but I would highly recommend not just slapping some heavy strings on your acoustic. It was designed for a certain tension range, and unlike an electric, you can rip the bridge off or buckle the top with too much tension.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 11, 2014)

supertruper1988 said:


> I know this thread is older but I would highly recommend not just slapping some heavy strings on your acoustic. It was designed for a certain tension range, and unlike an electric, you can rip the bridge off or buckle the top with too much tension.



One would assume a lower note is being used - and this thread_ is_ for an 8 string  78 is quite loose. Good to take care though aye!


----------

